# Please pray for my new friend Wilson (stage 4 terminal cancer) & his family



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Was contacted a couple of weeks ago by a mutual friend from BCA to help Wilson sell off his 210g reef system. I've come to know Wilson, his wife Rose & their twin 3 year olds since then having gone over 6 times to take pics, drain, tear down tank, move it, etc. & visiting Wilson at VGH. He's a really great guy, very genuine, loves his family like crazy and fighting the good fight. He was originally diagnosed with cancer in 2015 and doctors told him his prospects were good. Unfortunately, at the beginning of February, he was told his cancer has gotten worse & its now stage 4 terminal. They gave him 4 weeks to live. With his permission, I am sharing his story now with my Canreef & BCAquaria family so that those members who are religious (or even those who aren't) can please PRAY for Wilson, Rose and their kids (Isabella and I think her twin brother is named Issac). They request prayers for a miracle, that Wilson be cured of his cancer or at least be in less pain so he can finally go home to be with his loved ones. His children are too young to realize what is happening and its really heartbreaking (as a father of two little girls myself) to know what Wilson must be going through right now, knowing that without a miracle, these kids are going to face life much different from what they expect. So please, if you have a moment, say a prayer for Wilson and his family. 

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing and caring Anthony. Our thoughts and prays are with Wilson and his family. This is part of the journey and lessons we are here to learn.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

A heartbreaking story that is told far too many times, Live and love life to the fullest always. I am not a religious man but my heart felt thoughts are with Wilson, Rose and the children in this very difficult time.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Sad
To hear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is very sad to hear, indeed. May peace by with Wilson and his family in these times of hardship.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Heh Anthony -

My wife is friends with a doctor at Children's hospital who said that there is a test program now for people in end stage cancer that is showing great results. They've gone from 70 to 300 participants. The program was explained in this week's The Nature of Things on CBC:

Cracking Cancer

Please contact Rose with this information asap!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Texted her about it. I asked her to contact you as well as look at the website. Thanks Theo.


----------

